# TURKEY - FIBA World Basketball Championship 2010



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, Turkey has some sweet b-ball arenas.

Kadir Has kinda reminds me of Oregon's MacArthur Court.

Too bad the Fenerbahçe plan didn't get off the ground in time.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ they always change their project. They wait for buying the plot and add some entertainment and shopping center into the project. This is the reson of delay. Otherwise, Their new arena will be very cool and wonderful for basketball


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yes new Fb arena will be a real arena and not just a sports hall.
Unfortunately too late
actually our TBF made a big mistake.
they want to built this new arena inside a park

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2936/unbenanntal.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

thanks God they couldnt build this stupidity. wrong location, wrong project, ugly design.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Does Abdi Ipekci Arena was expanded since Eurobasket 2001?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

no... but inside will have a touch for this tournement. But capacity is the same.


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

I asked because capacity from Eurobasket 2001 is 10553.Maybe because of much higher number of press seats.

source:http://www.eurobasket2001.org.tr/eu...336333e70b4d01ebc2256a6c0042d604?OpenDocument


BTW.It's a miracle that after 7 years this website is still working


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Thats a big fight ehre.
I say Abdi Ipekcis capacity is 10,550 (10,553), because it the cap. at TBF and ULEb's page.

Kuvvaci says cap. is 12,500 (FIBA)


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

I show the source of FIBA


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

construction of Ankara Arena








































FIBA inspects the Olympic Dome in Istanbul


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

FIBA at Ankara Arena


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)




----------



## anaiptol (Oct 6, 2007)

could anyone tell me, what are the number of arenas and capacity requirements for a WC hosting country? appreciated.


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

anaiptol said:


> could anyone tell me, what are the number of arenas and capacity requirements for a WC hosting country? appreciated.




I think that 5 vanues are enough for a big championship. They must be 7k+ (i think :lol


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

will it be ready?


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

^^ do you mean the arenas? Yes they will... they are sceduled to host some test tournements in May.


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

Istanbul is ready


----------



## DPRKwig (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice looking.


----------



## PurgerII (May 28, 2010)

Kuvvaci said:


> Actually I tried to buy ticket, but it is said they are not sold yet. However prices are really cheap.


It seems that all preliminary stage tickets for Ankara and Istanbul have already been sold even before the phase of selling individual daily tickets.

The price was obviously set too low for home team (Ankara) and for the US Dream Team (Istanbul).

I see that some Internet-scalpers are already asking 13-times higher prices eek. Has any black market been formed on the streets of Istanbul with some more reasonable prices? :?


----------

